# LOST red pyranha & AT paddle- Upper Crystal



## DWhit (Nov 15, 2008)

oh crap, I had to drink out of a bootie.

and my boat's gone, too... its an M3 pyranha, red, i love her

and my paddle- it's a AT with yellow blades and a black shaft. it might still have poagies on it.

It was a rough day on Crystal Mill falls above marble. Lots of big trees floating down with us. Everybody's OK, but 3 swimmers, 2 lost boats, and 3 paddles isn't too super. Please give me a call if you find em'. Much thanks, beers, and whatever else floats your boat.

Dan whitney
7 two oohh - 3 tree 4 zehro 5 37


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn buddy, I hope you and Luke didn't get banged up too bad. Good luck in getting your gear back!


----------



## DWhit (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks bro- minor scrapes and bruizes, nothing a little booty drinkin can't fix...

We found Demuth's boat in a floating sieve shortly after the swim, and was able to extract it pretty easily in bout 15 minutes. I called the fire dept in the morning and they had seen the other boat caught up somewhere in Marble (THANKS C'DALE FP VOLUNTEERS). My M3 and 3 paddles still missing...


----------



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

Feel lucky to have gotten my boat back when we did.... helluva day

Still missing: Red Pyranha M3 boat, at paddle w/ yellow blades, perception paddle (name and number on blades) and another at paddle w/ red blades?

any info or help will be generously rewarded with booze of ur liking.... 

big thanks again to the C'dale Fire volunteers up there with the heads up on the boats we were able to get!


----------

